# [Brazilian NR] 35.02 BLD mo3 - Diego Meneghetti



## Meneghetti (Sep 8, 2016)

Finally managed to beat my 42.82 done at World's!
This one was done at Sesc Camaquã 2016
35.40, 32.62, 37.04


----------



## cubizh (Sep 8, 2016)

Congratulations!
Interesting way to show the solves.


----------

